# First Meeting Imminent



## Hypnos (Aug 17, 2009)

I recently found a weekly SA support group that meets in my city. It s free and run by a mental health charity and the meetings are held at a local community centre not too far away.

The first meeting is tonight, i ve got all the details and everything but i m still absolutely terrified. I really want to go, but i still feel like this.

To anyone who s already tried it, do you know what i m in for?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I haven't tried it, I'm afraid, all I can say is good luck, and let us know how it goes


----------



## Hypnos (Aug 17, 2009)

Just had the meeting today. I didn t say anything, only listened but i enjoyed it. It was interesting to hear similar people to me talk about themselves.

It was a relaxed atmosphere where people just discussed whatever they wanted to, no matter how small. Some brought up things that were bothering them and the group talked it over with them and tried to help in any way they could by offering advice.

I m definitely returning next week, i hope to be able to gain the courage to participate this time.


----------

